# The Best Nature Aquarium`s Design 2011



## macek.g (4 Jul 2012)

At this moment the top 3 are known we're waiting for more results 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... dmWUmZZXlQ

http://www.tbnad.com/en/

http://forum.roslinyakwariowe.pl/viewtopic.php?t=47266


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jul 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2012)

There are undoubtedly some awesome scapes. But am I the only one that struggles with the fact that the more contrived  scapes appear to do better than the natural looking ones? 

Some look more like back garden topiary and for me that kind of misses the point; its almost analogous to the sunken galleon, aerator diver, or treasure chest.


----------



## Alastair (5 Jul 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> There are undoubtedly some awesome scapes. But am I the only one that struggles with the fact that the more contrived  scapes appear to do better than the natural looking ones?
> 
> Some look more like back garden topiary and for me that kind of misses the point; its almost analogous to the sunken galleon, aerator diver, or treasure chest.



I agree, out of all 3 of those 3rd place appeals to me more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markmark (5 Jul 2012)

Im with you both on this one.  Whilst no end of skill, time and effort has gone into creating these mini landscapes I too feel they lack a true naturalistic appeal. Its often the same with all top ranking tanks the world over, Mini mountain ranges and forests which look odd with a shoal of fish plonked in them.


----------

